# 2-truck Shay purchase, what did I buy?



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

I know I will find out soon enough but the suspense is killing me. I just purchased a Bachmann 2-truck Shay on ebay lettered for the W.M. Ritter Lumber Company, #7. No sound, MIB. Anyone know if this was a first or second run (Metal or plastic trucks?) or are both possibilities? It was a great price so I'm happy either way, just wonder if I should start hunting for a new set of trucks now. With luck I can sell my Indie for the cost of the new cast trucks and I will be one happy guy!

Now if I can only get the landscaper to do the retaining wall so I can begin construction on the new layout…


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Check Elmassian's website he tells you how you can tell by the screws holding the trucks on I believe 

http://www.elmassian.com/


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

I can't tell cuz I don't have it yet.  

It should be easy to identify once I receive it, just curious if the different versions had differing road names/numbers. As I said, I'm kind of an impatient type! Just in case I'm searching for who has the replacement units.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Stock, it will have one of 2 types of plastic trucks. The metal trucks were NEVER stock. When the 3 truck came out, you could fit the 3 truck shay trucks to your 2 truck shay. 

One of the plastic trucks is better than the other, but neither are really worth a darn. 

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...ainmenu-81*

Greg


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Greg but I am a little confused. You say metal trucks were "NEVER" stock but your link says... 

"There are sort of 3 generations of this loco, identifiable by the trucks...There was a third run of with trucks that are metal. (These were also used on the 3 truck shay)". 

Are you saying the 3rd run used metal trucks but did not include the Ritter Lumber Co? 

No biggie as I will get what I get when I get it, just curious. I'll hold off on ordering the replacements untill I see what I have. Now to find some logging equipment...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I remembered wrong.

I also called and checked with the expert (Dave Goodson).


The 3rd generation / production run had metal trucks. It was done around the same time as the first production of the 3 truck shay.

The 2nd generation was before the development of the metal trucks and the 3 truck shay. 



I updated my site a bit, to clarify. 


Greg


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Greg, crossing my fingers!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's ways to spot the later versions, I've asked Dave if he would help me on this, he knows all this stuff down to changes in circuit boards, metal handrails, etc. 

But I think you just have to live in suspense for a while ha ha! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Well the seller emailed me...Shipped today. Knows his stuff...Says it has.................................................metal trucks. 

Think I'll put the "truck" money toward a couple of coaches!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good, hoping it all comes out well! That will save $120 or so! 

Let us know how it turns out! 

Greg


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Well I got it today, and indeed the motor blocks are metal, the DVD identified the trucks as "diecast" so I assume I am good to go.


----------

